# Administrative password reset.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

My niece change her administrative to limit her son use of the computer, but can not remember it now. Anything she can do beside pay Bestbuy $30 to reset it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

That depends a lot on what operating system we're talking about. If this is Windows installation, make sure she's checked the password hint. If she blew off putting in a hint, she's learned a valuable lesson.

Because having the Geek Squad fix it involves hauling the computer down to the shop, there's much more than $30 at stake.

Google is your friend.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks I am working on it. Yes it's windows 7.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't used this, but u could give it a try. It is free.
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anybody use the Ophcrack program and survive?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Has anybody use the Ophcrack program and survive?


Not for Windows 7, but I've seen it used successfully before.

- Merg


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

The offline NT password & registry editor will work on Windows 7.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Joe C said:


> The offline NT password & registry editor will work on Windows 7.


That's good to know. I've used that one a lot on Windows XP...

- Merg


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It seem to me that when I upgraded to Windows 8 I was not require to enter any password. Can someone confirm if that is true. That I could have her get Windows 8 at Best Buy for $49.99 vs $30 for the password reset.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

format C: always works..


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

houskamp said:


> format C: always works..


She is going with windows 8 pro upgrade which she wanted anyway.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

houskamp said:


> format C: always works..


That hasn't worked for a very long time (since Windows 98 I think). Seems that there's a problem with formatting the drive you booted from and if you don't have an appropriate install/rescue disk, you can't do it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Look up "Trinity Rescue Kit". It's what we use at work when we have to crack a local user password on a Windows 7 box.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It was silly of me to think they might be a password cracker that came with the Good Housekeeping seal of approval. Thank you all for the suggestion but I will good with the installing of Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> That hasn't worked for a very long time (since Windows 98 I think). Seems that there's a problem with formatting the drive you booted from and if you don't have an appropriate install/rescue disk, you can't do it.


I believe that was when they removed DOS from the equation with windows installs. Prior to that it was actually DOS doing the format, not windows.


----------

